
Raspberry Pi “Literature Dispenser” - jakehoon
https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/literature-dispenser/
======
naikrovek
That is a neat idea. I kind of want to make something similar, now.

------
DerfNet
Well, there's a wasteful answer to a problem nobody has.

